# "Calling Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr. Howard"



## tcalbrecht (Jun 19, 2007)

June 19, 1897 - Harry Moses Horwitz (aka *Moe Howard*) is born in the Bensonhurst neighborhood of Brooklyn, NY.

"Hey Porcupine!"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Moe! Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk....


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 19, 2007)

"Why, I oughta....!"



MrMerlin777 said:


> Hey Moe! Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk....


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 19, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> "Why, I oughta....!"



(Post eye gouge) Owww... That hoit Moe!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> "Why, I oughta....!"



Dr. Clark is a Stooge fan! That is so awesome! I loved the Three Stooges!!


----------



## caddy (Jun 19, 2007)

^ 

Good stuff

I was thinking of the same line: 

"Why, I oughta....!" as I scrolled down and saw R.S.C's post.

I can still remember when I was just a young _whipersnapper_, hearing the beginning musical score to the 3 Stooges: Me and my brother would run to the T.V., hardly able to contain our excitement.


ah, good stuff...


----------

